# Favorite Death Star Unit



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

While I don't find it tactically sound to rely on a deathstar unit, every now and then it's fun to throw one into a game and watch the carnage. (And the look on my opponent's face). So, what's everyone's favorite deathstar?

Mine favorite is a Space Wolves unit:

Logan Grimnir
Njal Stormcaller (Terminator)
Ragnar Blackmane
Bjorn Stormwolf (my great company wolf lord - Terminator, TH & SS, Saga of Bear)
Arjac Rockfist
Grey Hunters x 5 - MotW, P.Fist, Wolf Standard, Flamer
Land Raider Crusader

This massive unit weighs in at almost 1600 pts, but has a pretty impressive stat line. The whole unit has 18 wounds, 30 attacks (22 of which ignore armor), 4 2+ armor saves, 3 4+ Invul saves, 2 3+ Invul saves, and a force weapon.

Also, it has a lot of special rules. It's stubborn, rerolls failed morale checks, can gain (fearless, preferred enemy, tank hunters, or relentless), gets +D3 attacks on the charge.

Additionally, it can use these once per game: each model gains +1 Attack for the turn, the unit gains Furious Charge for the turn, and can reroll all 1's in combat for the turn.

Oh yeah, and all the while Njal's Lord of Tempests is going on.

Altermatively, could scrap the grey hunters for more wolf guard, but i think the wolf banner would have much more of an impact in the unit.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

50 guardsmen, 5 commissars, 10 power swords, 10 plasma pistols, 5 plasma guns: 700 pts.

for the lols


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ghazghkull with ten Meganobz, 625pts. But for that you get 24 wounds with 2+ armour, a beast of a combat character and a crap ton of power fist attacks (Charging, 47 Str 10 attacks. Static, 30 Str 8 attacks and 5 Str 10 attacks). Can re-roll morale tests, taking a wound on a roll of one. Once per game, said combat character will get a 2++ and everyone moves an extra 6" as run.

Sweet.

Midnight


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

7-man Terminator Assault Squad with TH/SS with Vulkan He'stan. In Land Raider Crusader with storm bolter, hunter-killer missile, multi-melta, extra armour - 685 points.

All models have 2+/3++ armour save, 8 re-rolls to hit, wounding most on a 2+ in CC.

Land Raider gets 4 rending 24" S6 AP4 shots with re-rolls to hit, 6-12 24" S4 AP5 shots with re-rolls, 2 24" S4 AP5 shots, 24" S8 AP1 melta shot, and unlimited range S8 AP3 1 shot per game weapons.

Pretty bad-arse :victory:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

A stupid but fun deathstar unit...

Marneus Calgar in Armour of Antilochus - 265
10-man Honour Guard Squad with 9 Relic Blades. Chapter Champion has digital lasers, combat blade and Thunder Hammer. One marine has the Chapter Banner - 535
10-man Honour Guard Squad with 9 Relic Blades. Chapter Champion has digital lasers, combat blade and Thunder Hammer. One marine has the Chapter Banner - 535
10-man Honour Guard Squad with 9 Relic Blades. Chapter Champion has digital lasers, combat blade and Thunder Hammer. One marine has the Chapter Banner - 535

Total points - 1870 :shok:


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Lysander, 5 assault terminators, Land Raider Redeemer with multi-melta. 650 points.
I run it most games, its mucho fun....o(?)


----------



## MagicJuggler (Nov 8, 2010)

I avoid Deathstars as a general rule. In fact, I am very much of an extreme MSU philosphy when it comes to gaming. Keep units cheap, functional, and flexible. If need be, multiple units can gang up on, and systematically tear a Deathstar to pieces. Of course, Deathstars also have the issue of "How dead does a unit *need* to be?"

The closest to a Deathstar I would field is a Tyrant (or Swarmlord), and 1 or 2 Guard with Boneswords (Whips for the Lord). Though I view them more as an expensive anvil than anything else...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Eldar don't do Deathstars.

But if they did, they would be the best Deathstar in the world.

:wink:


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

My favorite death star has to be from Tyranids. 

Hive Tyrant w/ armored shell, regen, old adversary
or
Swarmlord
Tyranid Prime with duel boneswords/maybe regen
three Tyrant Guard with lashwhips

This formation will destroy anything in CC and can have some fun with wound allocation as well.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Black Templar Marshal in Termie armor with lightning claws and orb of antioch with terminator command squad with sergeant with lightning claws, 2 assault cannons, and 2 chain-fists with Furious Charger in a land raider Redeemer. All get to re-roll to hit cause of a vow. Its a beast of a unit.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Deathstrike Missile Launcher
'Nuff Said


----------



## deviant_cadaver (Sep 6, 2008)

4 Heralds of Khorne all with might and something else for wound allocation, with 8 blood crushers with icon , rending and instrument. 

That is 8 modals with wound allocation and 52 power weapon attacks.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

My personal favorite comes from the wolves

Wolf Lord-
Frost weapon, Belt of russ, runic armour, wolftooth necklace, Thunderwolf mount, 2 wolves, and Saga of the warrior born

Wolf Lord- Power fist, Storm sheild, runic armour, wooltooth necklace, thunder wolf mount, 2 wolves, saga of the beast slayer

Thunder wolf calv. - One w/power fist storm sheild
4 with just storm sheilds

Its incredibly intimidating


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

A fun one to use is Cassius, Korsarro Khan and 7 lightning claw armed terminators in a LRC. Rips the crap out of any infantry with I5 S5 lightning claw attacks that reroll to hit and to wound! Oh and then Khan has his instant death afflicting sword and Cassius is just hard to kill with T6 and FNP.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

None. I dont like playing with all eggs in 1 basket. Im also in the MSU camp of the game. Deathstars can be hard countered, and if thats done properly then the game is over.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Eldar don't do Deathstars.
> 
> But if they did, they would be the best Deathstar in the world.


Spot on for Eldar... We just don't do it...
But the closest thing I can think of is:

-Autarch on jetbike with fusion gun
-Farseer on jetbike with Fortune, Doom, Guide, and a spear
-10 Warlocks on jetbikes with spears and Destructor (heavy flamer)

everyone is T4 with re-rollable 3+/4++ save, can move up to 24" in a turn, lay down 10 heavy flamer templates with re-rolls to wound OR throw 11 S9 twin-linked spears and a melta OR spit out 24 S4 twin-linked shots with re-rolls to wound. Easily the best unit versatility in the game, for the :shok: price of 900-1000 points!
Completely impractical to run, but puts a smile on my face whenever I see my opponents shake their heads :grin:


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

I would go for 10 blood angels terminators with thunder hammers and storm shields throw in a sanguinary priest and Astorath the grim = Beat the Crap Out of Everything. Deep strike them with some teleportation technology in a game of planet strike and blam every things shaking in their boots.

Otherwise I would go with 30 death company with astorath the grim and allot of power swords. Thats 120 attacks with re-rolls to hit and wound with furious charge at the same time. Ouch thats gotta hurt.


----------



## Aldhissla (Dec 3, 2010)

Chuck Norris with a BB-gun?


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Sethis said:


> Eldar don't do Deathstars.
> 
> 
> 
> But if they did, they would be the best Deathstar in the world.




heh, an Eldar's 'Death Star' unit would be an actual Death Star. But as that would take away from the statistical dominance of their Space Marines, (I mean come on, 9/10 of the units here are Space Marines.) GW decided not to allow the Eldar to have access to it. :grin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Makes me wonder how the big Planet-Blower-Upper gun would work in 40K


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Makes me wonder how the big Planet-Blower-Upper gun would work in 40K


Target floor roll 5 d6 and if the total is higher than 6 the game ends


----------

